# Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win, Dunleavy fires back



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-simers22jan22,1,752049,full.column?coll=la-headlines-sports



> "I'm not happy," Sterling said. "The fans aren't happy, and can't be happy when they don't see a motivated performance.
> 
> "I want to make L.A. fans proud of this team, but if [ElginBaylor and Mike Dunleavy] can't make it happen, then I have no choice but to make changes."





> "That's why I'm paying [Dunleavy] the money I am," he said. "I want to see him win. I don't want to tell him how to do it. I'm just interested in the conclusion. My whole philosophy is hire the best people and let them do their jobs.
> 
> "There is no alternative, you have to rely on them, and if it doesn't work out, either you're patient or make changes, right?"
> 
> Dunleavy, asked about the owner's frustration, said, "I'm very frustrated too. But I'm also frustrated with the organization. I saw this coming, but had two deals out there that they didn't want to do. It contributed to where we are now."





> "One, based on my conversation with Elton, he's not going to opt out," said Sterling. "And two, whatever he asks for, I think he deserves. He is our franchise player, we need him. You saw a short time ago we were pretty close to being a special team, and now without him you see how difficult it is."





> "But I'm prepared to do whatever is necessary to win."


Wow, looks like Sterling is fed up. I wouldn't expect it this season since injuries can be a good excuse doesn't look like Sterling likes what is going on right now. Another key note the Sterling states and I hope it is true that Brand has stated he won't opt out.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

Sterling is a retarded douche...thats my insight on the matter


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*



DaRizzle said:


> Sterling is a retarded douche...thats my insight on the matter


:lol:
****, atleast he feels like we do, and seems genuinely pissed, i cant blame dunleavy too much on the losing but i mean we were doing fine early in the season, it seems at times like if they dont even want to play out there, they play with no passion, no hustle, there was a moment today during the jazzz game that the ball bounced and i swear was just there like 5 seconds before a jazz player got it, the clippers missed the shot and just ran to the other side without even attempting to get an offensive board...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

It's interesting that Dunleavy said he is frustrated with the organization for failing to make 2 trades that he wanted to make, I wonder what they were. 

But I agree with Sterling about the part about injuries. I hear Dunleavy use the injury excuse in every interview that I see him do. He uses that excuse way too much and I can't stand the coach of the team using excuses because it rubs off on the players and they start believing that they can't compete or win. EVERYBODY HAS INJURIES. 

And it was kind of funny when Sterling said that Thornton could be special if he got some "coaching". LOL. If that's not the most direct stab an owner can take at his coach I don't know what is.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

What the hell is Dunleavy supposed to do, suit up and play? Yes, everyone has injuries. But this team has been so banged up all year long it's amazing they have as many wins as they do. Sterling really needs to shut up. He didn't care about winning for all those years when the team was languishing at the Sports Arena, now all of the sudden he's dedicated to doing whatever it takes? Bulls**t! All that idiot ever cared about was turning a profit, he's just taking this opportunity to place the blame on someone else for his franchise's failure. It's funny, he used to have a HOF coach in Larry Brown who led the team to back-to-back playoff appearances and had no problem letting him walk. That proved to me that he never placed a premium on success. And who does he think brought Elton Brand to LA? I believe that was Elgin Baylor. Corey Maggette? Elgin Baylor again. Sam Cassell? Oh yeah, Elgin Baylor. This guy, along with Dunleavy put together the team that made a run at the Western Conference finals, and now he's going to criticize them for "not getting the job done"? Sterling needs to do us all a favor and take a flying leap off one of his apartment buildings.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*



Showtime87 said:


> What the hell is Dunleavy supposed to do, suit up and play? Yes, everyone has injuries. But this team has been so banged up all year long it's amazing they have as many wins as they do. Sterling really needs to shut up. He didn't care about winning for all those years when the team was languishing at the Sports Arena, now all of the sudden he's dedicated to doing whatever it takes? Bulls**t! All that idiot ever cared about was turning a profit, he's just taking this opportunity to place the blame on someone else for his franchise's failure. It's funny, he used to have a HOF coach in Larry Brown who led the team to back-to-back playoff appearances and had no problem letting him walk. That proved to me that he never placed a premium on success. And who does he think brought Elton Brand to LA? I believe that was Elgin Baylor. Corey Maggette? Elgin Baylor again. Sam Cassell? Oh yeah, Elgin Baylor. This guy, along with Dunleavy put together the team that made a run at the Western Conference finals, and now he's going to criticize them for "not getting the job done"? Sterling needs to do us all a favor and take a flying leap off one of his apartment buildings.


what are you talking about? he forked all that cash over to those players so the clippers could win, and they didn't. i don't think, based on that article, he's blaming it on anyone. he's just saying "if i have to fire dunleavy and elgin, then i will.. IF that's what it takes to win."

a lot of clips fans think mike dunleavy is a bad coach too.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

Regardless of what you think of Dunleavy, he is the second best coach the Clippers have ever had, after Larry Brown. Who is going to step in and do a better job? Do you think there are any good coaches who want to jump aboard this sinking ship? 

Also, the Clippers have actually been playing pretty well the last 8 games (if you don't count the Jazz games) they have just had a tough schedule. I'd say, considering the circumstances, things are going better than they should be.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

Wow....as a long time Clippers fan, I am happy to hear this from Sterling. He actually wants to win now. Baylor should have been fired a long long time ago. We need a change. Bring in a new GM that is more creative and is willing to take risk on trades. Dunleavy is not bad but I rather have Scott Skiles.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

i want to see the day the Clippers make a trade deadline move that will actually make Clipper fans "believE"


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

I don't know why but i feel good abotu this.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

this is a wasted season...too late for any kind of recovery...might as well tank the season, a high lottery pick could mean good trade bait or a future superstar...at this point i just hope they lose out the rest of their games...btw that minnesota pick in a couple years is looking real good


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

You know Sterling is not happy because he NEVER talks to the media. I like that Sterling is not happy because he shouldn't be, even with the injuries. Last season was a big failure. I also like that Sterling wants to go toward winning ways, I didn't like that he wanted to win this season but at least he wants to win. My guess is that if any firings happen it won't be until the end of the season, still unsure whether or not there will be any since Dunleavy is still owed a lot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

Also kind of a side note if Dunleavy and Baylor were fired who would you like to see replace them? Take into account those who have a job already or might be fired this season.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

[/I]


afobisme said:


> what are you talking about? he forked all that cash over to those players so the clippers could win, and they didn't. i don't think, based on that article, he's blaming it on anyone. he's just saying "if i have to fire dunleavy and elgin, then i will.. IF that's what it takes to win."
> 
> a lot of clips fans think mike dunleavy is a bad coach too.


Maybe it's just all the years of frustration talking, but I'm sorry, I cannot get behind Donald Sterling. To me his comments are empty, because for many years he did NOTHING to improve this team and showed absolutely zero desire to win. Maybe it's because I lived through all of that that I'm still so bitter. Also note that Sterling did not commit to spending money until the team moved into Staples, which says to me that he only did so because of the increased revenue and not because he had a sudden desire to become a winner. He'll fire Dunleavy if that's what it takes to win huh? Okay then, who would be able to win with this franchise RIGHT NOW? You could put Red Holzman, Red Auerbach and Pat Riley on the Clippers coaching staff and they would still have a losing record. Look at Larry Brown with the pathetic Knicks, or Riley's current situation with the Heat, a head coach can only do so much. It's not Dunleavy's fault, and certainly not Baylor's in my opinion. It also strikes me as odd that so many people on this board were saying that they expected this season to be a bust without Elton and Livingston, now all of the sudden you expected more? At best, I had hope they would be able to tread water and hover around .500 until Brand returned, and maybe if all of the additional injuries to Cassell, Maggette, Mobley and others had not occurred they might have been able to. But how in the world could anyone expect better results considering the current state of this roster? This I just do not understand. Donald Sterling can be pi**ed off all he wants, but I feel absolutely zero sympathy for him. I can't forget about all of those years he let this team languish and remain the constant doormat of every other NBA franchise. _*That*_ is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/dunleavy-clippers-team-1964459-player-basketball



> "I understand his frustrations. I'm frustrated as well,'' Dunleavy said.





> "I said it was going to be a struggle (but) if we stayed healthy, we could hang around long enough to have a playoff run, if we'd get good timing with Elton and Shaun coming back,'' Dunleavy said. "It didn't happen for us. I'm not using injuries as an excuse but you can't put your head in the sand, either. We've had $30 million dollars sitting on the sidelines in suits. It's not like we're missing one guy. We've had six or seven guys out at different times.''





> Dunleavy said he had two deals lined up which would have eased the Clippers' injury situation this season, but both were vetoed. He said when that happened he foresaw the potential for the team's current plight.
> 
> "I can't guarantee that we would have made the playoffs but we'd be more competitive,'' Dunleavy said.





> "Changes, like me being changed? Be my guest,'' Dunleavy said. "It would be the biggest mistake you've ever made, I think. But it's his team. He can do whatever he likes.''


LOL the last quote is classic. This should be an interesting soap opera for a while.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

As much as I dislike Dunleavy, I WANT to see him remain this franchises coach. Why? Well, he had a big part in turning us around and he WANTS to win. Something I didn't see from Alvin Gentry. Plus, Dunleavy seems to understand the game more then Alvin. Only problem is, that he's in love with the matchup offense, in which he is the best in the league. If I recall correctly, I read a quote in which Popovich said that Mike is the best coach at finding and exploiting mismatches.

I won't mind seeing Baylor gone, and have anyone at all replace him. Bring in Isiah Thomas to be our Assistant GM this summer and have him in charge of drafting. The guy is awesome when it comes to drafting young talent, something we have never done well as a franchsie


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

*Quote:
"Changes, like me being changed? Be my guest,'' Dunleavy said. "It would be the biggest mistake you've ever made, I think. But it's his team. He can do whatever he likes.'' *


It's that attitude that has turned this team against Dunleavy. I've said it earlier this year --- Dunleavy's days are numbered and he knows it.


I said it last year, after the team witnessed what Dunleavy was doing to Corey to get his son here --- that he had lost the respect of this team. I also said this year --- I didn't believe that Dunleavy could ever regain the respect of these players and that they would never play to win FOR HIM. (They played to win for their own pride as long as they could run, but then when continued changing the starting lineup, every single game, they gave up.)


DTS has gotten that message also and trust me --- now that he has tasted winning and wants to continue --- he is talking to someone other than Elgin about what to do next. TRANSLATION: DTS is already talking to his next GM/Coach --- Larry Brown, anyone?


Dunleavy has overstayed his welcome, just ask the Lakers and Portland.


KUDOS TO DTS. When he speaks to the media, he means it. REMEMBER when he told Jason Reid to get off writing about Corey leaving the Clippers because he was staying and would be re-signed --- where is Reid today? First, Elgin gets on Dumbleavy, now DTS. NEXT????


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*



qross1fan said:


> As much as I dislike Dunleavy, I WANT to see him remain this franchises coach. Why? Well, he had a big part in turning us around and he WANTS to win. Something I didn't see from Alvin Gentry. Plus, Dunleavy seems to understand the game more then Alvin. Only problem is, that he's in love with the matchup offense, in which he is the best in the league. If I recall correctly, I read a quote in which Popovich said that Mike is the best coach at finding and exploiting mismatches.
> 
> I won't mind seeing Baylor gone, and have anyone at all replace him. Bring in Isiah Thomas to be our Assistant GM this summer and have him in charge of drafting. The guy is awesome when it comes to drafting young talent, something we have never done well as a franchsie


PLEASE 'Q', you're deeper than this!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...e=1&track=crosspromo&coll=la-headlines-sports



> Dunleavy said he was "shocked" by Sterling's critical remarks, and while Sterling maintained the Clippers "absolutely" can still have a successful season and put it on Dunleavy, the coach said, "Where we are today as far as making the playoffs, nobody in their right mind would bet on that."





> Dunleavy thought he had a deal with Dallas in the summer to trade Corey Maggette, eligible for free agency after this season, for guard Jason Terry. But Sterling, who has said he will not meddle in player personnel but who has always professed a desire to keep Maggette in a Clippers uniform, refused to approve the trade.
> 
> Dunleavy also wanted to sign former San Antonio free-agent guard Beno Udrih, but the Clippers' bean counter, Andy Roeser, decided Udrih wasn't worth the money it would take to sign him.





> "I would only make deals to help our future -- anything else is suicide. Anything else and you become the New York Knicks. Now if you want to do that and take on big contracts and long-term deals to potentially hit a home run or get some kind of turnaround, that's not the direction I would go as a businessman or if I owned the team."



Bah the Clippers office needs to learn how to air their dirty laundry out in private not in papers. The Clippers don't really need this right now, team moral is down and now the there are coach/gm and owner issues.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't know about most of y'all, but I'm kind of enjoying this.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

But that quote by Dunleavy is comical. Who the hell does he think he is? Phil Jackson? Popovich? Red? Get the **** outta here. Dunleavy is an average coach. Not bad but not great either. He doesn't have the credentials to be speaking like he is. Last time I checked he hasn't won a championship and failed to do so with two teams that should have, the Lakers and the Blazers. He must thinks he some kind of messiah because he was the coach of the Clippers when we went to the semi finals two seasons ago. To me he should be thanking Sam because without him, there is no playoffs or a contract extension for him. And he needs to stop putting blame on others and always reflecting it from himself, true leaders don't do that.

And to anyone that thinks DTS speaking out is about this season's stuggles, its not, he is still pissed off about not making it to the playoffs last year when he finally went out and spent money.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Great stuff. Sterling in the past shouldnt be blamed for our loosing woes, he shouldnt blame himself either. if it wasnt for him, we would have wasted millions on losers that wanted big money. But now i do think sterling is messing things up. He has given in to contracts that he probably shouldnt have, and nixed trades for maggette that he has no business nixing. 

Dunleavvy and baylor deserve blame for some stupid draft day moves (trading to get livingston, promising korolev, drafting thornton, not to mention our disasterous 2nd round picks), and for giving the untouchable label to livingston which lost us out on guys like pierce, iverson, etc. 

Sterling just needs to give up on his obsession with maggette, needs to bite the bullet and clear out dunleavvy and baylor and start again.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Sterling Blocked Maggette Trade

From ESPN Insider,



> Mike Dunleavy thought he had a deal with Dallas in the summer to trade Corey Maggette, eligible for free agency after this season, for guard Jason Terry. But Donald Sterling, who has said he will not meddle in player personnel but who has always professed a desire to keep Maggette in a Clippers uniform, refused to approve the trade.
> 
> Dunleavy also wanted to sign former San Antonio free-agent guard Beno Udrih, but the Clippers' bean counter, Andy Roeser, decided Udrih wasn't worth the money it would take to sign him.


Was Andy Roeser on crack? Udrih would be a excellent free agent signing.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Clippers owner Sterling puts it on Dunleavy to win*



Showtime87 said:


> [/I]
> 
> Maybe it's just all the years of frustration talking, but I'm sorry, I cannot get behind Donald Sterling. To me his comments are empty, because for many years he did NOTHING to improve this team and showed absolutely zero desire to win. Maybe it's because I lived through all of that that I'm still so bitter. Also note that Sterling did not commit to spending money until the team moved into Staples, which says to me that he only did so because of the increased revenue and not because he had a sudden desire to become a winner. He'll fire Dunleavy if that's what it takes to win huh? Okay then, who would be able to win with this franchise RIGHT NOW? You could put Red Holzman, Red Auerbach and Pat Riley on the Clippers coaching staff and they would still have a losing record. Look at Larry Brown with the pathetic Knicks, or Riley's current situation with the Heat, a head coach can only do so much. It's not Dunleavy's fault, and certainly not Baylor's in my opinion. It also strikes me as odd that so many people on this board were saying that they expected this season to be a bust without Elton and Livingston, now all of the sudden you expected more? At best, I had hope they would be able to tread water and hover around .500 until Brand returned, and maybe if all of the additional injuries to Cassell, Maggette, Mobley and others had not occurred they might have been able to. But how in the world could anyone expect better results considering the current state of this roster? This I just do not understand. Donald Sterling can be pi**ed off all he wants, but I feel absolutely zero sympathy for him. I can't forget about all of those years he let this team languish and remain the constant doormat of every other NBA franchise. _*That*_ is what I'm talking about.


Great post!

I think Maggette will be dealt close to the trade deadline. He could really help a playoff team make a run for a championship.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

maggette for jason terry straight up? i would have done it in a heartbeat. maggette is such a horrid shooter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> maggette for jason terry straight up? i would have done it in a heartbeat. maggette is such a horrid shooter.


I wouldn't have. Jason Terry makes too much and I don't see him as a Dunleavy type players. I am glad the front office nixed that offer.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Sterling was fine before. Clippers just always sucked. No free agent wanted to come here, and people always got on sterlings case for not resigning talent, and letting them go for nothing. Well, 95% of those guys, had we resigned them would have made us a worse team/organization in hindsight, so i dont blame him for the loosing years. 

What turned things around was the new Collective bargaining agreement with the salary cap structure. Now guys didnt have the options they had before, meaning some would eventually have to pick the clippers. I have nothing but respect for sterling the last 15 years and the decisions he made until just a couple of years ago when he started getting loose with his pocketbook, and allowed other bad decisions to take place. He should have forced the livingston for pierce or iverson trade. He should have allowed the terry for maggette deal, should have done so many things the last few years its not even funny.

Dunleavvy is an arrogant idiot. Doing the best job possible? Good greif. Just take one look at the clipper offense and his rotations, and a high school coach could see the best job is not being done. Maybe he means, the only way were going to improve is through a high draft pick, and so really hes doing a terrible job on purpose in order to get that pick. Other than that, i dont think theres another coach in the league right now who could be doing a worse job.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

On some accounts Dunleavy is right. Dunleavy is right about winning now, it isn't going to happen and it shouldn't be considered an option this point. Sterling is off thinking the team can turn it around even with a healthy Brand the team will come up short. He is also right about the idea of making deals for the future though his supposed desire for Terry kind of contradicts that. Sterling is about a half a season late, he has a right to be made but really what could have been done this season. Last season if he came out and said what he did this week that would have made more sense. I wouldn't mind a change in coach and GM, especially GM. Sorry Elgin you have been around far too long time for new blood. Regardless this is another dark day in Clipper history since both parties don't know how to sit down and talk about it rather than complain to the media.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if Dunleavy leaves, i think all the clippers need to hire some big name coach, i mean with stuff like "what hes done" for this franchise??? 
what a playoff berth/series win? i owe that more to a healthy squad led by two saavy veterans in cuttino and sam and a break out year from EB 
NOT DUNLEAVY....
but eh i dont really like dunleavy 
but this ****s getting heated!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers24jan24,1,7118132.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling and Coach Mike Dunleavy looked to calm an escalating public rift between the two by airing out their differences in a telephone conversation this afternoon.





> Dunleavy called his earlier public comments a "heat of the battle" reaction and, while Sterling did not apologize, the two agreed to be on the same page and talk to each other about basketball operations more in the future, Dunleavy said.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll give Dunleavy this: He cares. He's an average coach, and maybe isn't the personality we want on the sideline, but he does care about the team. He has no sense of how to motivate the team. That's a huge problem, but he wants to win any way he can, even if that means making roster changes. Dunleavy really showed me something here. I'm still not a huge fan, but at least we know he cares.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i wonder if the terry/maggette trade is still on the table?....i would take it if i were the clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

hutcht02 said:


> I'll give Dunleavy this: He cares. He's an average coach, and maybe isn't the personality we want on the sideline, but he does care about the team. He has no sense of how to motivate the team. That's a huge problem, but he wants to win any way he can, even if that means making roster changes. Dunleavy really showed me something here. I'm still not a huge fan, but at least we know he cares.


I agree fully here. Dunleavy WANTS to be here, unlike some previous coaches that made any sort of change. I remember we let Brown go because he wanted to go elsewhere.

As much as many dislike Dunleavy, the fact is that the guy WANTS to win and he wants to do it with the Clippers.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Maggette for Terry is a bad trade no matter how you look at it. Of course we need a guard, but Dunleavy & Baylor screwed up every single chance they've had over the past couple of years to gather together a younger pair of backup guards that can play after Cassell & Mobley get too old, instead they've been stock-piling small forwards & old scrubs. Trading Maggette away for a guard with a horrible contract is just putting on a band-aid to cover up their **** up. 

I totally agree with Sterling nixing that trade, and i will agree again when he fires Dunleavy (and hopefully sends Baylor into retirement as well). You guys need to get out of that loser mentality we've had forever... just cuz Dunleavy "wants" to be here (ignoring the fact that he gets paid more with the clips than ANYWHERE else) is no reason to keep the guy as our long term coach. It's like being stuck in a bad relationship that you can't bring yourself to leave, time to cut it off and move on to greener pastures.

Hopefully we'll manage to make a decent trade with one of our assets, who knows maybe Kaman is tradeable now even with his contract. How about that old Pau Gasol for Kaman + Maggette idea? I really don't wanna find out if Kaman will regress or not with Brand back.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldnt mind terry on this team at all. For a number of reasons. First and foremost being, were stuck with dunleavvy, and we know maggette is NOT a dunleavvy guy, dun cant get the most out of him, whereas terry IS a dunleavvy type guy. Second, it doesnt matter much, since were loosing maggette after this year, and if brand DOESNT opt out, we literally loose maggette for nothing, since him coming off of the books doesnt give us cap space to work with since were so far over the cap. 

Terry can start for us no problem at PG the next couple of years. Hopefully thornton will have developed enough by next year that he can provide a lot of SF minutes, so that statistically maggette's loss will not be felt that bad. 

Kaman is probably the only untouchable guy on the roster at this point in time. Brand, if he comes back will be a big waste as he will eat into about 30% of kamans output this year. I wish we had an athletic kind of PF here who could play inside outside a la Josh smith, or even a younger guy like sean williams. Then wed be getting the most out of kaman. 

Next year i have no idea what we will do with the PG position. Most likely draft. The terry for maggette deal would have been good. Shame on sterling for nixing it. I like about 10% of the moves dunleavvy has made lately, but imagine if what he wanted happened. We would have had terry starting, Cassell with some backup minutes, and still have a starter quality PG on the roster in udrih. Wed have kept patterson i imagine, and overall would have had a solid team. Granted, not a team that could have gotten into the playoffs, but still much better than this team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers25jan25,1,1427035,full.story



> Late Wednesday, after the Clippers' 111-85 victory over the Sacramento Kings, Mike Dunleavy told The Times that team President Andy Roeser had instructed him to say publicly that the coach had patched up his differences with owner Donald T. Sterling, even though the two hadn't spoken.





> Meanwhile, Sterling is said to still be upset with Dunleavy's comments about replacing him as coach.
> 
> Sterling left his courtside seat Wednesday at the start of the third quarter, angry that Dunleavy was playing Quinton Ross, who has missed his last 19 shots, instead of rookie Al Thornton, who had a strong second quarter.





> Dunleavy said Thursday he regretted firing back at his owner through the media. "If it happens again, there won't be a response from me about it," he said.
> 
> He has no idea, though, when he would talk to Sterling. "It's kind of up to them," Dunleavy said. "I haven't talked to him. I haven't gotten a chance to talk to him."


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers25jan25,1,1427035,full.story




hmmm ... looks like Dunleavy will be out of here sooner rather than later AND he is giving DTS plenty of ammo to fire him and meet him in court. None of us know the terms of Dunleavy's contract, but didn't Cuban fire Nelson who has been suing Cuban for the remaining money on his contract for years????


DTS is a successful NEGOTIATOR to be in the property management business ... knows 'the art of the deal' and will not allow Dunleavy to defeat him and to continue to make a fool of him for giving him that contract. Dunleavy has let his ego get the best of him up against the wrong person this time, which is why he is trying 'damage control now'. 


DTS vs DUMBO will be the next 'case of the century'. STAY TUNED ... the locker room WILL be aired.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Brand, Livingston out davis out, 
Cassell 26 total games

Mobley, Maggette, and Kaman aren't going to drag the Clippers into the playoffs. What does Sterling or Dunleavy expect? Sterling could have had Maggette locked up if he loved him so much. 
Sterling is flustrated because he finally dusted off his wallet and pulled out a bill. He is wrong for criticizing the team or the coach. They dont have enough to win right now. No terry trade would chnage that either.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Dunleavy is fine as a coach. Isn't it the job of the General Manager and other assistants that scope out potential players or prospects for a rebuilding team? Owner Sterling is just being a crybaby or having a hissy fit because his team didn't make the playoffs in 2006-7.
Clippers only Lost 4-3 to the suns in semi finals in 2005-06 season.
Overall I think Dunleavy has done a great job improving the Clippers every year since the 2004-05 season (Dunleavy started in 2003-04).
I'm a Blazer fan looking in and we have haven't seen the playoffs since 2002-03 season.
Dunleavy was fired by the Portland staff, even though he had great sucess with the team. Lots of Blazer fans are mad about Dunleavy being let go.
Your owner is just having a cow because of the loss/win ratio. The owner should be looking at the grand of things and getting his GM to do more work such as getting team chemistry as the priority.
Because of right now, Portland's chemistry of players (not attitude) is making the team fight for each other producing wins. Yeah, Portlands bench doesn't have all-stars right now but everyone on that bench is scoring and contributing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3219495



> A source close to Cassell, however, said Clippers owner Donald Sterling is dead set against trading Cassell or offering him a buyout because he still believes the Clippers are capable of making the playoffs.


Sterling is official nuts if this is true.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Brand, Livingston out davis out,
> Cassell 26 total games
> 
> Mobley, Maggette, and Kaman aren't going to drag the Clippers into the playoffs. What does Sterling or Dunleavy expect? Sterling could have had Maggette locked up if he loved him so much.
> Sterling is flustrated because he finally dusted off his wallet and pulled out a bill. He is wrong for criticizing the team or the coach. They dont have enough to win right now. No terry trade would chnage that either.


Thank you. We need more voices of reason like yours.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well im going to give sterling the benefit of the doubt. What happens when you put someone on the trading block? Their value plummets, people know the guy is going to be dealt. Look at stodamire. At first he was rumored to be on the block, so everyone was like, im not going to give anything up for him...he will eventually be bought out. And sure enough, memphis cant find any takers, and so just bought him out.

Heck, the best PG in the league cant even fetch any decent offers. So sterling im assuming is doing the smart thing. He says the opposite: "no way am i trading cassell." So, if anyone wants him, teams have to come knocking with offers.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> Thank you. We need more voices of reason like yours.


I like maggette. hes why i watch the club. Truthfully I'd like to see him go to Denver or the Lakers. Denver first of course. You get back expiring contract and a pick. 
That is unless you think Sterling is going to pay the man. You arent going to win nothin this year, at least walk away with a dp.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I like maggette. hes why i watch the club. Truthfully I'd like to see him go to Denver or the Lakers. Denver first of course. You get back expiring contract and a pick.
> That is unless you think Sterling is going to pay the man. You arent going to win nothin this year, at least walk away with a dp.


That's the thing, Maggette doesn't want to stay. Sterling offered him an extension which he turned down. I don't think it's about the money, I think Corey just wants out of Clipperland.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> That's the thing, Maggette doesn't want to stay. Sterling offered him an extension which he turned down. I don't think it's about the money, I think Corey just wants out of Clipperland.


He wants out of Dunleavyland, if Dunleavy goes in the offseason, I think Corey would happily want to stay.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

leidout said:


> He wants out of Dunleavyland, if Dunleavy goes in the offseason, I think Corey would happily want to stay.


Hahaha, you're probably right.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

have to ask since denver could use him. what is a fair trade guys?????


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i would trade maggette for josh smith


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

but atlanta wouldnt.....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> but atlanta wouldnt.....


I get the feeling he meant J.R. Smith, especially when you see the post time was at 4:23am...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

leidout said:


> I get the feeling he meant J.R. Smith, especially when you see the post time was at 4:23am...


I would hope so, either way it appears he wasn't thinking clearly.


----------

